# Aussie Stock Forums maintenance!



## Joe Blow

For the next week or thereabouts, Aussie Stock Forums is undergoing a few software modifications so if you encounter an error or two during the next week or so, please don't worry. 

Hopefully everything will be sorted out by next weekend.

Aussie Stock Forums should be functioning okay during this time.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe Blow

We are currently experiencing an issue with the private messaging of other members.

At the moment it is not functioning but I hope to have it fixed soon.


----------



## Joe Blow

Private messaging fixed!

 ;D


----------



## JetDollars

All charts posted disappeared?

Can post charting anymore?


----------



## Joe Blow

Some of you, especially those using Internet Explorer, may have noticed some design issues on the ASF homepage over the last week or so. 

I currently have someone tweaking aspects of the homepage design and making some minor modifications. This situation may persist for another week or so, so please bear with me while these changes are being made.


----------



## Joe Blow

Just a note that there was a major software upgrade early this morning and you might notice that the design looks a little strange in some parts of the website. This is only temporary and everything should be fixed later today or by Sunday at the latest.

Apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## bigdog

Joe,

I am unable to include attachments at 7:30 AM today!!!


----------



## Trembling Hand

Joe I'm unable to edit a post. I wanted to correct a mistake. Hit the edit button, changed the mistake but when you hit the save button nothing happens.


----------



## notting

Trembling Hand said:


> Joe I'm unable to edit a post. I wanted to correct a mistake. Hit the edit button, changed the mistake but when you hit the save button nothing happens.




Me too. Which is terrifying for a dislexic :22_yikes:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Trembling Hand said:


> I wanted to correct a mistake. Hit the edit button, changed the mistake but when you hit the save button nothing happens.




That is a quote from Julia Gillard's morning prayers.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe,
> 
> I am unable to include attachments at 7:30 AM today!!!






Trembling Hand said:


> Joe I'm unable to edit a post. I wanted to correct a mistake. Hit the edit button, changed the mistake but when you hit the save button nothing happens.




Sorry folks, please bear with me. I will be working on these issues today. In the meantime try to proof read your posts before submitting them.

Please report any other issues to me in this thread so I am aware of them.

Thanks!


----------



## CanOz

Joe, I read allot of posts on my iPad. This morning it gave me an option to download an app for the forum and I assumed perhaps that's why the forum was out for maintenance last evening. So I pay for the app, download it and find that ASF is either not on the list or I cannot find it. The app is called Forum Runner. Any idea?

CanOz


----------



## Joe Blow

CanOz, ASF should be set up on Forum Runner by the end of the weekend. Just gotta iron out all these bugs from the software upgrade first.


----------



## CanOz

Joe Blow said:


> CanOz, ASF should be set up on Forum Runner by the end of the weekend. Just gotta iron out all these bugs from the software upgrade first.



That's wonderful news as I am off to shanghai and harbin for the next two weeks, so lots of iPad use. Great timing!

CanOz


----------



## Uncle Festivus

Re the edit prob - please delete my 2 post's, 8507 + 8508 in the property thread.


----------



## Joe Blow

Folks, please continue to have patience as we iron out issues related to last night's software upgrade. A number of forum functions, such as post editing and attachments to posts, may work intermittently or not at all tonight as testing continues.

I apologise for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Joe Blow

Just a quick update. The ability to edit posts has been restored but there are still a number of unresolved design and functionality issues that continue to be worked on. Unfortunately, it is still not possible to attach images or files to posts.

Hopefully all of these issues will be sorted out in the next day or so and we will be back to business as usual.


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> Just a quick update. The ability to edit posts has been restored but there are still a number of unresolved design and functionality issues that continue to be worked on. Unfortunately, it is still not possible to attach images or files to posts.
> 
> Hopefully all of these issues will be sorted out in the next day or so and we will be back to business as usual.




If you use the "insert image" icon from the second task bar it appears that you can add an image.




basic uploader, search, add file etc


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> If you use the "insert image" icon from the second task bar it appears that you can add an image.




Thanks for pointing that out Nulla! At least it's possible for people to attach images while the issues with the regular asset manager are being sorted out.

To all: Please continue to report any issues in this thread.


----------



## Joe Blow

Another update. All the Quick Edit buttons, as well as post attachments should now be working!

If anyone notices any further design or functionality issues, please report them to me in this thread.


----------



## Joe Blow

Some of you may have noticed the new post editor after the recent software upgrade. The new editor has many advantages over the old one and I think you'll really appreciate the new features. 

Here's a short three minute video that outlines a few of the most useful features:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Well done Joe.

Nice additions to ASF.

gg


----------



## sails

Thanks for the effort you put into keeping ASF a nice place to visit. I think the auto-save is a great feature - as are the other additions.  Is there a spell check yet?


----------



## Joe Blow

sails said:


> Thanks for the effort you put into keeping ASF a nice place to visit. I think the auto-save is a great feature - as are the other additions.




It's my pleasure.

I always used to cringe a little when I saw a post from someone saying that they had composed a very long post but lost it for some reason. It is good to know that the new auto save feature makes that a thing of the past. 

There are more improvements to come, but upgrading the forum is always a stressful time - this weekend has been a blur of energy drinks, frantic troubleshooting and very little sleep - so it may be a couple of months until they are introduced.

You also may have noticed that the pages load much faster since the software upgrade. This is due to the constant refinement of the forum code by the developers. 



sails said:


> Is there a spell check yet?




Not yet, although I'm sure this is inevitable. In the meantime, I recommend the inbuilt spell checker in the Firefox web browser. It works very well and is just as effective has having one built into the software. (see attachment)


----------



## Logique

Many thanks Joe.

In the post dialogue, that looks suspiciously like the dreaded Ribbon, that caused such outcry when introduced to MS Office 2007 and 2010. Many users have reverted to the 2003 version because of the Ribbon, preferring a more streamlined page view.


----------



## sails

Joe Blow said:


> It's my pleasure.
> 
> I always used to cringe a little when I saw a post from someone saying that they had composed a very long post but lost it for some reason. It is good to know that the new auto save feature makes that a thing of the past.
> 
> There are more improvements to come, but upgrading the forum is always a stressful time - this weekend has been a blur of energy drinks, frantic troubleshooting and very little sleep - so it may be a couple of months until they are introduced.
> 
> You also may have noticed that the pages load much faster since the software upgrade. This is due to the constant refinement of the forum code by the developers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, although I'm sure this is inevitable. In the meantime, I recommend the inbuilt spell checker in the Firefox web browser. It works very well and is just as effective has having one built into the software. (see attachment)





Thanks Joe!  I have lost the occasional post and agree the auto-save is a good addition to ASF.

I do use firefox, but the spell check doesn't seem to work anymore when typing posts into ASF.  I used to get the squiggly red line with a spelling mistake, but not for some time now.  It is enabled in my browser, so I thought it must have been something to do with the forum software.  Not sure why it doesn't work any more.

Sounds like you need a break from upgrades - I can only image how stressful it must be...


----------



## bigdog

Joe Blow said:


> Some of you may have noticed the new post editor after the recent software upgrade. The new editor has many advantages over the old one and I think you'll really appreciate the new features.
> 
> Here's a short three minute video that outlines a few of the most useful features:





The video plays in Firefox

The video does not play in Internet Explorer 9
-- just black screen with no button to click!


----------



## prawn_86

bigdog said:


> The video plays in Firefox
> 
> The video does not play in Internet Explorer 9
> -- just black screen with no button to click!




Plays fine in latest IE for me


----------



## joea

Firefox spell check works for me on mac.
Video plays as well.

Still wondering when you guys going to Brisbane to fix Qld. Health salary software???
What makes you guys so great, is you can (and do ) communicate to the public.
That's half the battle!! Great upgrades.
joea


----------



## Superb Parrot

sails said:


> Thanks Joe!  I have lost the occasional post and agree the auto-save is a good addition to ASF.
> 
> I do use firefox, but the spell check doesn't seem to work anymore when typing posts into ASF.  I used to get the squiggly red line with a spelling mistake, but not for some time now.  It is enabled in my browser, so I thought it must have been something to do with the forum software.  Not sure why it doesn't work any more.
> 
> Sounds like you need a break from upgrades - I can only image how stressful it must be...




Seems to work for me OK, but, at times (on other sites) you need to right click to bring up FF dictionary(check spelling-languages) and click again for the Australian dictionary, bit of a nuisance but thar ya go.


----------



## sails

Superb Parrot said:


> Seems to work for me OK, but, at times (on other sites) you need to right click to bring up FF dictionary(check spelling-languages) and click again for the Australian dictionary, bit of a nuisance but thar ya go.





Thanks, SP - have downloaded the dictionary and I have spell check back...

I also started this post and then had to re-start FF to complete installation of the dictionary and found the auto-save restore worked well!


----------



## burglar

Hi Joe,

I have just noticed that the lower case g is having its leg truncated,
but only in the last line of a post?


----------



## sails

burglar said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I have just noticed that the lower case g is having its leg truncated,
> but only in the last line of a post?




Burglar, have a look at  SP's post (#30) - there is a "g" on the last line of the post and it is intact...


----------



## Joe Blow

burglar said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I have just noticed that the lower case g is having its leg truncated,
> but only in the last line of a post?




Not seeing this issue at my end. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## notting

Seems OK to me.
to g or not to g that is the question?


----------



## sails

Hi Joe, when using the "link" icon to paste a link, it no longer highlights the second link where the article title is pasted.  It was handy to have it  highlighted automatically as it, not only  made it much easier, but also less risk of highlighting manually and accidentally removing some of the original link.  Is it possible to have that put back sometime?


----------



## Joe Blow

sails said:


> Hi Joe, when using the "link" icon to paste a link, it no longer highlights the second link where the article title is pasted.  It was handy to have it  highlighted automatically as it, not only  made it much easier, but also less risk of highlighting manually and accidentally removing some of the original link.  Is it possible to have that put back sometime?




I've done some investigating and it appears that the previous functionality that you mention is unfortunately no longer available, at least for the moment. I will continue to investigate and see if I can figure out a way of re-implementing it.


----------



## prawn_86

Joe Blow said:


> Not seeing this issue at my end. Can anyone else confirm?




Im actually having the same issue Joe. Even on the posts, not just when typing a reply


----------



## Joe Blow

prawn_86 said:


> Im actually having the same issue Joe. Even on the posts, not just when typing a reply




Hmmmmm... this may be a browser related issue. Can everyone who is experiencing this issue let me know in this thread what browser and version of that browser they are using? A screenshot would also be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## burglar

Joe Blow said:


> Hmmmmm... this may be a browser related issue. Can everyone who is experiencing this issue let me know in this thread what browser and version of that browser they are using? A screenshot would also be very helpful. Thanks!




IE9 + windows7


----------



## So_Cynical

Hello Joe

The Add to Ignore list function dosen't seem to be working...im clicking the okay button and nothings happening.


----------



## Joe Blow

So_Cynical said:


> Hello Joe
> 
> The Add to Ignore list function dosen't seem to be working...im clicking the okay button and nothings happening.




Try another browser and let me know if you still can't do it.


----------



## So_Cynical

Joe Blow said:


> Try another browser and let me know if you still can't do it.




Using explorer now and it half works..i paste the user name and click the Okay button and it responds, the entered name disappears..and thats it.

I go out and come back to the page (not with the back button) and the user isnt added to my ignore list.

Excuse the typos...explorer = no spell checker


----------



## Joe Blow

So_Cynical said:


> Using explorer now and it half works..i paste the user name and click the Okay button and it responds, the entered name disappears..and thats it.
> 
> I go out and come back to the page (not with the back button) and the user isnt added to my ignore list.
> 
> Excuse the typos...explorer = no spell checker




There does seem to be a problem with the buttons when editing your ignore list via the UserCP. I will get someone to look at it and get it fixed ASAP. In the meantime, you can add someone to your ignore list by viewing their profile and clicking on "Add to Ignore List".


----------



## joea

So_Cynical said:


> Using explorer now and it half works..i paste the user name and click the Okay button and it responds, the entered name disappears..and thats it.
> 
> I go out and come back to the page (not with the back button) and the user isnt added to my ignore list.
> 
> Excuse the typos...explorer = no spell checker




SC 
I use Firefox and they had an upgrade this morning.
You can have little pages of the sites you look at for the day all on the one page. just click on what you want.
just a thought!
joea


----------



## Julia

Joe, I'm having difficulty with being unable to post anything longer than about four paragraphs, e.g. if I quote the post to which I want to respond, and then add my remarks, click on Submit, nothing happens.  I've had to substantially reduce the no of characters to get it to go through and this alters the meaning.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Hi Joe,

I often get this reply to a failed attempt to post when I quote a long previous post.

No data received
Unable to load the webpage because the server sent no data.
Here are some suggestions:
Reload this webpage later.
Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.

It occurred prior to the upgrade.

Is there a character, word limit on "quoted text " ?

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> Joe, I'm having difficulty with being unable to post anything longer than about four paragraphs, e.g. if I quote the post to which I want to respond, and then add my remarks, click on Submit, nothing happens.  I've had to substantially reduce the no of characters to get it to go through and this alters the meaning.




Hi Julia, it's very strange that nothing happens when you click the "Submit Reply" button. If there was something wrong with your post you would normally receive an error message of some sort. I'm guessing that this issue may be related to the one So_Cynical was experiencing last night when trying to add someone to his ignore list.

As an experiment could you go to "Settings" and then "Edit Ignore List" and try and add someone to your ignore list and let me know if what happens there when you click on the buttons is similar to what's been happening when you try and post?

Trying to diagnose these issues can be tricky and it's good to have as much information as possible.


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I often get this reply to a failed attempt to post when I quote a long previous post.
> 
> No data received
> Unable to load the webpage because the server sent no data.
> Here are some suggestions:
> Reload this webpage later.
> Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.
> 
> It occurred prior to the upgrade.
> 
> Is there a character, word limit on "quoted text " ?
> 
> gg




Hi GG, this appears to be a Google Chrome issue: http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/E9OS9mS6yc8

Are you using Google Chrome to browse ASF?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> Hi GG, this appears to be a Google Chrome issue: http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/E9OS9mS6yc8
> 
> Are you using Google Chrome to browse ASF?




Thanks Joe,

I am using Chrome.

I'll try Firefox to respond to long posts.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> Hi GG, this appears to be a Google Chrome issue: http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/E9OS9mS6yc8
> 
> Are you using Google Chrome to browse ASF?




I've tried it with Firefox and get this box

The connection was reset







          The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.





  The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
    moments.
  If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
    connection.
  If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
    that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

Perhaps it is not possible to quote long posts and reply?

gg


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Julia, it's very strange that nothing happens when you click the "Submit Reply" button. If there was something wrong with your post you would normally receive an error message of some sort. I'm guessing that this issue may be related to the one So_Cynical was experiencing last night when trying to add someone to his ignore list.
> 
> As an experiment could you go to "Settings" and then "Edit Ignore List" and try and add someone to your ignore list and let me know if what happens there when you click on the buttons is similar to what's been happening when you try and post?
> 
> Trying to diagnose these issues can be tricky and it's good to have as much information as possible.



Joe, I've done this, entered a member's name and clicked on OK.  Nothing happens.

gg  I'm using Firefox so doubt you will solve the problem by switching to this.

Btw, Joe, I've had the long post nothing happening issue long before the upgrade, in case you are thinking it just applies in the last couple of days.


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I've tried it with Firefox and get this box
> 
> The connection was reset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
> moments.
> If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
> connection.
> If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
> that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.
> 
> Perhaps it is not possible to quote long posts and reply?
> 
> gg




I would be interested in hearing from anyone else who is experiencing similar connection issues to GG. Please post in this thread if you have been getting similar error messages. I haven't been having trouble but others might, and it would be good to know if this is an isolated issue or something more widespread.


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> Btw, Joe, I've had the long post nothing happening issue long before the upgrade, in case you are thinking it just applies in the last couple of days.




OK, thanks Julia. I'll do some investigating and see if I can figure out what the problem is.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> OK, thanks Julia. I'll do some investigating and see if I can figure out what the problem is.




For what it is worth Joe, I think there may be a limit in words or characters which can be included in a quote. It doesn't occur on ordinary posts, but only on long ones quoted.

gg


----------



## Julia

Yep, that ties in with my experience also, gg.
Eventually, the only way I could get the post up was to delete most of the quoted post to which I was responding.


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> Joe, I'm having difficulty with being unable to post anything longer than about four paragraphs, e.g. if I quote the post to which I want to respond, and then add my remarks, click on Submit, nothing happens.  I've had to substantially reduce the no of characters to get it to go through and this alters the meaning.






Garpal Gumnut said:


> For what it is worth Joe, I think there may be a limit in words or characters which can be included in a quote. It doesn't occur on ordinary posts, but only on long ones quoted.




I have just increased the maximum post length by a significant amount. Let me know if this makes a difference.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> I have just increased the maximum post length by a significant amount. Let me know if this makes a difference.




Sorry Joe,

Still doesn't work.

I've been trying to reply to dutchies post on the GG Lawyers and Trolley thread all evening with the error message displayed on preview or posting.

gg


----------



## Logique

I've found Firefox has lots of annoying little quirks. I don't use it for ASF, or much else for that matter.

Routinely quoting long entries is something I try to avoid.


----------



## nulla nulla

I had a little bit of trouble trying to post on skc's thread this morning. Having selected a quote from his posts, when I tried to post further information the screen kept rolling up (content down and out of sight) away from the cursor?


----------



## Joe Blow

Please chime in if you're experiencing any of the issues mentioned above. It helps to know that particular issues are being experienced by more than one person, so I can determine which issues are isolated and which are more widespread.

Many thanks!


----------



## nulla nulla

I don't know what has happened over the last few days but I can no longer open any of the threads once I connect to this site on my laptop using Windows Explorer 7?

Currently using Firefox mozilla.


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> I don't know what has happened over the last few days but I can no longer open any of the threads once I connect to this site on my laptop using Windows Explorer 7?
> 
> Currently using Firefox mozilla.




Stick with Firefox Nulla, or use Chrome if you can't.

Friends don't let friends use Internet Explorer. Personally, if I could remove IE from my system I would, but Microsoft won't allow users to do that, and I suspect that's the only reason why many use it. As for IE7, it is now so obsolete that Kogan have started charging people an IE7 Tax for using it. The software ASF uses no longer supports IE7, so I recommend that you migrate away from it permanently.


----------



## Logique

Joe Blow said:


> ...Friends don't let friends use Internet Explorer...so I recommend that you migrate away from it permanently.



Well there's a systems administrator's answer Joe!  It's alright for you. What about Jack and Jill computer user trying to use Firefox - plug ins and add ons everywhere, and seemingly endlesss diagnostics when the latest update won't display their web pages or interrupts Flash Player.  

I'll grant you there are some things Firefox does well, it's compact and speedy with some nice features, not to mention free. And with IE, if a user is sloppy with security and updates - it can all go wrong there as well.


----------



## So_Cynical

Logique said:


> Well there's a systems administrator's answer Joe!  It's alright for you. What about Jack and Jill computer user trying to use Firefox - *plug ins and add ons everywhere,* and seemingly endlesss diagnostics when the latest update won't display their web pages or interrupts Flash Player.




When i was using Firefox i found that one or more of my plug ins would be incomparable with the next upgrade and there seemed to be a new upgrade every 2 or 3 months so overall a pain in the ass...so now i just use Chrome with no fancy plug ins, no extras.

Everything runs fast and easy now.


----------



## Julia

Logique said:


> Well there's a systems administrator's answer Joe!  It's alright for you. What about Jack and Jill computer user trying to use Firefox - plug ins and add ons everywhere, and seemingly endlesss diagnostics when the latest update won't display their web pages or interrupts Flash Player.
> 
> I'll grant you there are some things Firefox does well, it's compact and speedy with some nice features, not to mention free. And with IE, if a user is sloppy with security and updates - it can all go wrong there as well.






So_Cynical said:


> When i was using Firefox i found that one or more of my plug ins would be incomparable with the next upgrade and there seemed to be a new upgrade every 2 or 3 months so overall a pain in the ass...so now i just use Chrome with no fancy plug ins, no extras.
> 
> Everything runs fast and easy now.



I had repeated problems with FF following each automatic update.
Unticked the box which allows these to happen and have never had a problem since.


----------



## Logique

So_Cynical said:


> When i was using Firefox i found that one or more of my plug ins would be incomparable with the next upgrade and there seemed to be a new upgrade every 2 or 3 months so overall a pain in the ass...so now i just use Chrome with no fancy plug ins, no extras.
> Everything runs fast and easy now.



Yes my experience also. Been thinking about Chrome, might give it a go, thanks SC. 
Julia, I thought about disallowing FF (and Flash player) updates, was just worried that I might in the process miss important security updates.


----------



## nulla nulla

I upgraded the laptop to Windows Internet Explorer 8 over the weekend and it is now working fine accessing the ASF site.


----------



## Julia

Logique said:


> Yes my experience also. Been thinking about Chrome, might give it a go, thanks SC.
> Julia, I thought about disallowing FF (and Flash player) updates, was just worried that I might in the process miss important security updates.



Logique, that was the advice of my computer fixer to whom I'd turned in despair when I was getting these messes after every FF update.  I do allow Flash updates though and have never had any problem there.


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I often get this reply to a failed attempt to post when I quote a long previous post.
> 
> No data received
> Unable to load the webpage because the server sent no data.
> Here are some suggestions:
> Reload this webpage later.
> Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.
> 
> It occurred prior to the upgrade.
> 
> Is there a character, word limit on "quoted text " ?
> 
> gg




For those who have been experiencing this issue when replying to long posts, I have been told to request that you delete your browser cookies. For those who do not know how to do this, please follow the instructions below for your browser:

Firefox -> Tools -> Clear Recent History -> Make sure "Cookies" is checked, then click "Clear Now".

Chrome -> Spanner Icon -> Tools -> Clear Browsing Data -> Make sure "Delete cookies and other site and plug-in data" is checked, then click "Clear browsing data".

Internet Explorer -> Tools -> Internet Options -> Browsing history -> Click "Delete" -> Ensure "Cookies" is checked, then click "Delete".

Please note that this may not fix the problem, but it is what I have been told to suggest to those experiencing the issue described above. If you delete your browser cookies and continue to experience this problem then please let me know in this thread.

P.S. Deleting your cookies will require you to manually log in to all websites that remember your log in details, including ASF.


----------



## nulla nulla

Hi Joe

I lost internet access to this site this morning in the middle of loading a reply to a thread. With the "backup" facility, can I retreive the material in the post i was preparing and load it or do I have to prepare it again?


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I lost internet access to this site this morning in the middle of loading a reply to a thread. With the "backup" facility, can I retreive the material in the post i was preparing and load it or do I have to prepare it again?




Hi Nulla, hopefully you can. Try replying to the same thread and if you see "Restore Auto-Saved Content" at the bottom of the post editor, just click it and the content of your post should be restored.


----------



## nulla nulla

Thanks Joe. I went to the thread and selected "reply to post" but it didn't show the "Restore save post" button at the bottom left hand side of the dialogue box. 

I tried it out by creating a post (but not posting it), waiting for it to be auto saved, then exited the reply box. When I returned the option to restore was there and it worked. It even worked if I exited the ASF site and returned to the thread (within a minute).

Is there a time limit, to recover the post material, before the autosave cuts out?

On a seperate issue, is it possible to run a poll in an existing thread?


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Is there a time limit, to recover the post material, before the autosave cuts out?




My understanding that there is no time limit but as soon as you start composing another post that will be auto saved over the previous content, so if you lose your connection to the internet or accidentally navigate away from the page, please go back and restore your previous post and complete it before starting a new one.



nulla nulla said:


> On a seperate issue, is it possible to run a poll in an existing thread?




I can add this for you. Just PM me the details of the thread and the poll options.


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> Joe, I'm having difficulty with being unable to post anything longer than about four paragraphs, e.g. if I quote the post to which I want to respond, and then add my remarks, click on Submit, nothing happens.  I've had to substantially reduce the no of characters to get it to go through and this alters the meaning.






Garpal Gumnut said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I often get this reply to a failed attempt to post when I quote a long previous post.
> 
> No data received
> Unable to load the webpage because the server sent no data.
> Here are some suggestions:
> Reload this webpage later.
> Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.
> 
> It occurred prior to the upgrade.
> 
> Is there a character, word limit on "quoted text " ?




I have been working with ASF's host to try and get this issue resolved once and for all. If anyone is still experiencing any difficulties with submitting long posts please let me know in this thread. I am keeping my fingers crossed that we have finally fixed it.


----------



## springhill

Hi Joe, when I select the Reply With Quote button the members post I am trying to reply to does not appear in the box, it is just empty.
Is this just me?

Also, when I am trying to bold or underline text, for a period the text went bold in the box instantly, recently it has reverted to the * or  boxes again and only boldens in the preview post or submit reply option.*


----------



## Joe Blow

springhill said:


> Hi Joe, when I select the Reply With Quote button the members post I am trying to reply to does not appear in the box, it is just empty.
> Is this just me?




This is definitely odd and I suspect it is an isolated issue. Have you tried using another browser to see if it's browser related?

I used the "Reply with Quote" button to reply to this post and everything went OK. Is anyone else experiencing issues similar to springhill?



springhill said:


> Also, when I am trying to bold or underline text, for a period the text went bold in the box instantly, recently it has reverted to the * or  boxes again and only boldens in the preview post or submit reply option.*



*

Yes, I reverted it from WYSIWG to standard controls a little while ago due to issues with copying and pasting. Did you prefer it the old way?*


----------



## springhill

Joe Blow said:


> This is definitely odd and I suspect it is an isolated issue. Have you tried using another browser to see if it's browser related?
> 
> I used the "Reply with Quote" button to reply to this post and everything went OK. Is anyone else experiencing issues similar to springhill?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I reverted it from WYSIWG to standard controls a little while ago due to issues with copying and pasting. Did you prefer it the old way?




Must be browser related because it works with my iphone.

I did prefer the instantaneous effect of bolding and colouring, especially for my Low Caps thread, cuts the workload down significantly.
Thats just my opinion.


----------



## Joe Blow

springhill said:


> Must be browser related because it works with my iphone.




Just out of interest what browser are you using? Try clearing the browser cache/temporary internet files and see if that helps.



springhill said:


> I did prefer the instantaneous effect of bolding and colouring, especially for my Low Caps thread, cuts the workload down significantly.
> Thats just my opinion.




I will do some further testing and will hopefully return WYSIWYG post editing functions soon.


----------



## springhill

Joe Blow said:


> Just out of interest what browser are you using? Try clearing the browser cache/temporary internet files and see if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> I will do some further testing and will hopefully return WYSIWYG post editing functions soon.




Using google chrome. Thanks joe will try that tonight.


----------



## patriciakoki

I would like to know the Banks industry P/E ratio for australian banks


----------



## Gringotts Bank

patriciakoki said:


> I would like to know the Banks industry P/E ratio for australian banks




What the hell is wrong with you?

1. post on the correct thread, or start a new one
2. introduce yourself


----------



## Joe Blow

patriciakoki said:


> I would like to know the Banks industry P/E ratio for australian banks




Hi Patricia, welcome to Aussie Stock Forums!

You seem to be in the wrong forum. Navigate over to the ASX Stock Chat forum and start a new thread titled, "Industry P/E ratio for Australian banks?" if that is the question that you are asking. If it is something else, then please just title your thread with the question that you would like to ask.

It might be an idea to use the site search function to see if there is another thread that deals with the same topic. Just type related search terms into the search box you will see towards the top of the page. If you can't find a suitable thread feel free to start a new one in the ASX Stock Chat forum.

Hope that helps.


----------



## patriciakoki

I would like to know the Banks industry P/E ratio for australian banks


----------



## Gringotts Bank

patriciakoki said:


> I would like to know the Banks industry P/E ratio for australian banks




lol, now you see why I took that approach, Joe?

I can pick em.


----------



## Joe Blow

Gringotts Bank said:


> lol, now you see why I took that approach, Joe?
> 
> I can pick em.




As soon as I saw that second post I thought we were dealing with a bot. I even checked the IP address expecting it to be from India or Tajikistan. I was wrong.


----------



## Joe Blow

The forum software was upgraded overnight and there are a lot of minor issues to be sorted out as a result.

Please report any bugs, issues or other problems to me in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## sails

Joe Blow said:


> The forum software was upgraded overnight and there are a lot of minor issues to be sorted out as a result.
> 
> Please report any bugs, issues or other problems to me in this thread.
> 
> Thanks!




Hi Joe - I noticed this when in new post view - and yet it is back to normal as I type this post to you.


----------



## CanOz

sails said:


> Hi Joe - I noticed this when in new post view - and yet it is back to normal as I type this post to you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 52887





I'm getting to from time to time...using Firefox


----------



## Joe Blow

Yeah, I'm getting that too. Will look into it and see what I can do. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Julia

Me too.


----------



## Country Lad

Seems to occur only on the "New Posts" page.  Clears up after Marking Forums Read.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Julia

Country Lad said:


> Seems to occur only on the "New Posts" page.



No.  Occurs on other pages also.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> Yeah, I'm getting that too. Will look into it and see what I can do. Thanks for letting me know!




It must be linked to the menu on top of Search result display. That's when I see it - consistently every time. It makes no difference whether the Search was initiated by "New Posts" or "Today's Posts"; it also happens after an "Advanced Search" for a particular code (I just tried "NCM").

If I select a thread to read or work on, the menu line displays OK.


----------



## Joe Blow

Sorry that this has not been fixed yet. Unfortunately, the person who does this sort of work for ASF was uncontactable yesterday. However, I am hopeful that it will all be sorted out later today.

Thank you all for your patience, and my apologies for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## sails

Joe Blow said:


> Sorry that this has not been fixed yet. Unfortunately, the person who does this sort of work for ASF was uncontactable yesterday. However, I am hopeful that it will all be sorted out later today.
> 
> Thank you all for your patience, and my apologies for any inconvenience caused.




Joe, it's not a big issue as the links still work OK!

Edit:  looks like it is fixed...


----------



## pixel

sails said:


> looks like it is fixed...




Thanks Joe,
fixed here as well


----------



## Joe Blow

sails said:


> Edit:  looks like it is fixed...






pixel said:


> Thanks Joe,
> fixed here as well




Yes, finally fixed. 

One small new feature that has been added to this newer version of the software is an activity stream that displays the latest user activity on the forums. Most of this activity is new posts and threads, of course, but it also includes blog entries, blog comments and any other user activity where new content is added.

To give it a try, just go to the "Community" drop down menu below the tabs and select, "What's New?".

Hope you find it useful.

There may still be a few minor issues with the software upgrade that haven't yet been identified. If you notice anything strange please report it to me in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## CanOz

Your favicon is still showing the Vbulliten logo...


----------



## Joe Blow

CanOz said:


> Your favicon is still showing the Vbulliten logo...




I accidentally overwrote it when I did the upgrade, but I asked the host to replace it from a backup soon after. However, my browser hasn't refreshed it yet either. 

Can those reading this post let me know if you are seeing the usual Australian flag in your browser tab, or another icon that looks vaguely like a "V"?


----------



## captain black

Joe Blow said:


> Can those reading this post let me know if you are seeing the usual Australian flag in your browser tab, or another icon that looks vaguely like a "V"?




Seeing the VBulletin icon in my browser tab Joe. Firefox 21.0 on Lubuntu 13.04 (Linux).


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> I accidentally overwrote it when I did the upgrade, but I asked the host to replace it from a backup soon after. However, my browser hasn't refreshed it yet either.
> 
> Can those reading this post let me know if you are seeing the usual Australian flag in your browser tab, or another icon that looks vaguely like a "V"?




still a square root here, too, even after I cleared history. (I use the Firefox browser)


----------



## Joe Blow

captain black said:


> Seeing the VBulletin icon in my browser tab Joe. Firefox 21.0 on Lubuntu 13.04 (Linux).






pixel said:


> still a square root here, too, even after I cleared history. (I use the Firefox browser)




I'm finally seeing the old ASF icon now. Has it changed for you yet?


----------



## captain black

Joe Blow said:


> I'm finally seeing the old ASF icon now. Has it changed for you yet?




Yep, all good now, thanks Joe


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> I'm finally seeing the old ASF icon now. Has it changed for you yet?




yes, it has. Thanks Joe


----------

